# What do you think of this idea?



## BrokenHeartedInMiami (Nov 18, 2010)

I am new to the forums and have been quietly reading until today. My wife walked out on me a few months ago and I have gotten alot of comfort from this forum. Today I stumbled across an interesting apology plea idea on youtube. What do you guys think about this ---> YouTube - My public apology/plea to my wife; who I do not deserve ...is it too much or will it do more harm than good. I feel for the guy and know I would have to struggle to get the courage to do something like that.


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

Everyone's circumstances are different, and only you can know if a gesture like this would bring her home or push her further away.


----------



## OldTex (Nov 14, 2010)

I thougt it was awesome. I will be looking for some help to do this, Rigth or Wrong. I don't know if it will work. I will not sing thou that would drive her away for sure


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Personally, I didn't care for it. I find things like that a bit too over the top. I know if I had been wronged by this man and he made this video for me it would only make me angrier! Can't really explain why, just know that my initial reaction would be anger.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It's humiliating, degrading, saccharine sweet; a real piece of video self-castration. She'll love it.


----------

